# Experiencing Huge Fatique - HELP!



## tiredsoul (Jul 28, 2013)

I had my thyroid removed last December. Since that time my energy level is at about 50% with occasional extreme fatigue where all I can do is sleep. My meds are in a pretty good place so I'm not sure what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredsoul said:


> I had my thyroid removed last December. Since that time my energy level is at about 50% with occasional extreme fatigue where all I can do is sleep. My meds are in a pretty good place so I'm not sure what to do. Any suggestions?




What med are you taking and how much? We need to also see your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab results with the ranges included.

How is your ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Why did you have your thyroid removed; cancer, hyperthyroid, other?


----------



## tiredsoul (Jul 28, 2013)

I had my thyroid removed because it had many nodules and was 2x the normal size. Plus they couldn't ensure the entire thing was cancer free.

Here are my levels:
July 17 | T4 FREE 1.50 | TSH .50
April 26 | T4 FREE 1.70 | TSH .08
January 28 | T4 6.0 | TSH 10.02
(Surgery was 12/10/12)
(These are the only labs taken)

I've never heard of ferritin. What is it?


----------



## tiredsoul (Jul 28, 2013)

I take levothyroxine 175/day


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's basic info on ferritin: http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ferritin

Do you have the ranges for the free t4? Have you ever had your free t3 tested? That's going to be critical.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you ever had your free t3 tested? That's going to be critical.


Ditto this. Although my Free T4 was in great shape and my TSH was suppressed, I couldn't shake the fatigue until I got my Free T3 up in the range with Cytomel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredsoul said:


> I had my thyroid removed because it had many nodules and was 2x the normal size. Plus they couldn't ensure the entire thing was cancer free.
> 
> Here are my levels:
> July 17 | T4 FREE 1.50 | TSH .50
> ...


Ferritin is a protein that store iron. Please click on the link provided by myself and other posters who are replying to you.

And......................when you get a chance, it would be a very very good thing to get your FREE T3 labs run.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

In the future, please enclose the ranges with the results as provided by your lab. Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## tiredsoul (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the guidance. I look at my labs results and it looks like I've never had my FREE T3 tested. I'm heading to my regular physician in two days to talk about it. Appears that my surgeon was not interested in hearing that I'm still having symptoms.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

tiredsoul said:


> Thank you all for the guidance. I look at my labs results and it looks like I've never had my FREE T3 tested. I'm heading to my regular physician in two days to talk about it. Appears that my surgeon was not interested in hearing that I'm still having symptoms.


I believe this tends to be a common occurrence. Although my surgeon was absolutely fantastic before, during and immediately after the surgery plus did a wonderful job removing my thyroid, by the time my 2nd post op appointment rolled around I think he no longer found me "interesting" for lack of a better word. Your best bet now is someone who will test and dose by Frees, whether that be your GP, an endo, internal med, naturopath, osteopath, etc.


----------

